# Distance - Type of cast



## zale (Nov 4, 2003)

Hi guys!

What is the typical distance that you can hit with each of the casting style below, using the same rod and reel?

1) Pendulum
2) Off the ground
3) Unitech
4) Others 

-andy


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

*Official Welcome*

Hi "zale",

At this time I would like to "Officially Welcome" you to the "Distance Casting" forum.


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

*Typical Distance*

1) 600 +

2) 400 +

3) NA

4) NA


----------



## Thumb-Burner (Dec 3, 2002)

*for me...*

I'm nowhere near the caliber of some of these guys.. but

Pendulum - 630

OTG - 580


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

:jawdrop: 

That's alotta frequent flyer miles!

Man,I am happy if I hit 175 on a Blue Bird Day!

Is that with your tournament tackle or your regular fishing tackle?


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Zale,

Set-up = Zziplex XTR Sport, Ultra Mag XLII, 0.28mm running line & 125gm sinker.

A). 800'+
B). 750'+
C). 700'+
D). N/A.

I know that 'thelongranger' can cast further


----------



## bassn (Jun 12, 2003)

Do you have a website for that ultra mag XLII reel? Couldn't find it. who makes it? and how many oz's is 125grams? 

todd

btw, those are some incredible distances you all are hitting.


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

*bassn*

The Ultra Mag II is a very old fresh water reel (if memory serves me). Many tournament casters convert them and use them for tournament work. They were made by ABU Garcia. I think they are greater then 15 years old.
I think that 125 grams is equal to roughly 4.41 ounces.


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

depending on what setup i'm using here's my numbers.

1 750+
2 650+
3 600+
4 400+


----------



## Billr (May 26, 2002)

454grams/lb

28.375gr. / oz.

125gr=4.4 oz.

150gr=5.29oz.

175gr=6.17 oz

hope it helps.


----------



## bassn (Jun 12, 2003)

Thanks Aero and Billr.

todd


----------



## zale (Nov 4, 2003)

Hm....seems that there's something very wrong with me..I'm getting slightly better distance with my OTG than pendulum. 

My setup - Zziplex LT14, 5500CS pro rocket w/CT cage, .28mm mainline with 4.5oz sinker.

pendulum - 150~160m
OTG - 160~170m
Unitech - not sure 
others - VERY VERY far when a crack off happens!  

markedwards, how did you do your "others" cast? Backcast? 

-andy


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Here they are.


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

*others*

overhead thump with a 150 gr sinker


----------



## Earl-DC (Jan 19, 2001)

Hi Zale

1) 740+

2) 750+ (south african)

3) 680+

4) 550+ (my fishing cast, a modified OTG). 4, 5 and 6oz sinkers with breakaway logndistance rig. 

GOD BLESS!
Earl


----------



## peter thain (Aug 26, 2002)

*depends on the weather?*

pendulum 800+

otg 800+

brighton 750+

overhead thump 600+

left handed pendulum 500+ but i,m still working on that one


----------



## Billr (May 26, 2002)

hi peter. don't wait to long on that one. a new season is on the way.


----------



## Edmund (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: depends on the weather?*



peter thain said:


> *pendulum 800+
> 
> otg 800+
> 
> ...


Hi Peter

It's so nice to see you in another forum!!  Still remember that you told me that you got a crash when you are heading to a casting competition? Well, I saw those pictures inside here. 

Imagine that when I inject the standard DCA 125 into the muddy ground at 194metres. I saw you walking at least another 40-50metres away from me. That could be scary man!!!! 

I'm wondering if your sinker will fly over 300metres if you burst your line immediately after you finish off. Cos I got mine landing at 250metres on a few crack-offs.


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## mapcaster (Nov 23, 2003)

*discription of cast....*

I have found a web site that gives a good discription of the OTG cast but don't know what the others are. Can someone give me a discription of the following:

Pendulum
Brighton
overhead thump
Unitech

Thanks for the help,

mapcaster


----------



## Bassboy (Dec 21, 2003)

I dont know much about distance casting but I can get a good ways farther with a off the ground then a pendulum. Could just be me though


----------



## bassn (Jun 12, 2003)

*Braid...not for distance casting?*

I was using 50 lb powerpro on my 6500c3. Never really tried braid b4. It lasted all of 1 fishing trip and 2 casting practices. Put it on a spare spool and will now be using it just as shock leader. Anyway, point of the story is...

Modified Pendulum= 300+ ft
OTG= 0 ft.

only tried the OTG once...powerpro bit in and snapped it off. I'm sure I am not the only one this has happened to. You can't go wrong with mono.

I have Ron Arra's book and am trying to study these different casts. This is a great thread, I will continually update my progress.

todd


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Bassn,
Braid will work for disance casting, but you need a non-levelwind reel. The braid has to be wound on the spool in sweeping loops so it cannot dig in to itself.

Just my $0.02,
Evan


----------



## bassn (Jun 12, 2003)

Thanks king,

That sounds reasonable. with the levelwind, it is laid perfectly, much different than with a spinner.

Todd


----------

